# Deer stand



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right forum but i wil ask away..
Im currently building a box stand on top of 4x4 stilts and im trying to figure what kind of windows i wanna put in it? Cheaper the better of course. Does anyone out there have any pictures of windows in their box stands?
thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use real glass for windows as much as I can. I do have some of the plastic ones left though. I learned over the years that with plastic buy the green house suitable stuff. If you live in an area where you get cold wind with rain sleet and snow sliding windows will not work at times or last long. Fasting hinges to plastic is a no no also as the plastic gets cold and brittle and will break.
Where I live some one about once a month is putting out old windows for the trash man. If they are not tempered glass I take them and cut them to fit the size frame I build out of wood. I hinge them to *fold up *inside the blind,out of the way and not getting coated with snow to dump inside the blind when you shut them.










This one was found in thetrash with a frame already. I put it on the outside because I had made a shelf on the inside where it would go.









Waiting for some glass to make a window for this side.









 Al


----------



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

I stopped by the local lumber place and they had sample windows for windows they sell... I picked up 4 working windows that slide both. And i got a steal on them $10 each...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Good deal. I hope they work out for you.

 Al


----------



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

I held them up to the walls they are going in and they seem a little small but i think they will work viewable on these windows are 22"wide 11"high we will see. Im gonna go Gray paint with brown for trees seeing this will be in the air along a clear cut.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

those windows will most likly be to load for a deer stand. alley-yooper, thats exactally how i do mine also. :beer:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

just make sure if they slide open they arn't the kidn that click. I normally make my own windows for my stands, I use the real clear plexiglass. The easy way is to make a square frame out of 2x4, run a ring of 2x2 around the edge on the inside, place the plexiglass in, then run antoher ring of 2x2 around the other side of the glass. what I like doing is ripping a 2x4 into 3 sections and make dual payne windows, so they wont fog up as much. Then either attach a couple of hinges, or what I like to do is make them stationary and have a little door that opens up beside them just big enough to stick my rifle out of.

I think the last time I did this each window cost me around 7-8 bucks.


----------



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

The windows are the clicky kind but we removed the click part and they slide well on their own. Here is what i have so far. You have to remember i have not done wood work on anything since i was in high school lol i put the door below that window looks and works great. I will post more pictures tomorrow... Its built so that i can take wall by wall apart and when we put it up it will be put back together in sections etc ..


----------



## ggwash21 (Apr 30, 2005)

Also the little slots on each side of the windows im gonna cut out and Clear Plexi them


----------

